# Mathews Traditional Bows



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I believe Mathews traditional line is the old Sky Archery that Earl Hoyt owned. Been around for awhile.
Steve


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SCS - 

You are correct. The Mathews longbows are COPIES of Earl's SKY bows, i'm not sure about the recurve. I've seen both and quite frankly, Earl's shot better . The price is right up there too. ukey:

Always nice to see a stickbow's lwngth referred to as axle to axle 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Supposedly Mathew's bought the factory and all the tools from Earls wife. Guess that's not worth a hill of beans when the right mojo doesn't go into the making of them. Sky recurves still has a web page up and running.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

As mentioned earlier Mathews bought Sky several years ago. They came out with a recurve and a longbow(the custom cases cost half as much as the bow). I have shot the recurve and found it to be nothing special. They also are coming out with an Olympic riser. Of course at the rate they are going with it none of us will still be around when it hits the shelves. I was told by the man who run their recurve program that it will be at least two more years before the riser is developed. Funny, Vic Wunderle shot one in the last Olympics 4 years ago. Just how long does it take???


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*WOW Mathews bashng on a trad forum*

I know Matt makes Guitars and if his trad bows end up with as good workmanshiip I will be proud to have one.

would like to have one just so guys could bash me

Rob

Oh and I had 2 of the older Sky longbows, nothing special,sold both


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Matthews saw $$$ in the trad market. If the classic/traditional market had not experienced a re-surgance, they would not have given it a second thought.

Bear pretty much did the same thing.

Martin/Howatt was one of the few who continued to build trad. bows when stickbows weren't cool.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ROB B said:


> I know Matt makes Guitars and if his trad bows end up with as good workmanshiip I will be proud to have one.
> 
> would like to have one just so guys could bash me
> 
> ...


Umm, excuse me, but who was "bashing?" No one did anything other than make a comment about the Hoyt versions being better


----------



## buckrunt (Feb 18, 2007)

A mathews dealer in this area had an open house 2 years ago and they 
had 1 recurve and 2 longbows by mathews. 
Didn't try the recurve but lower priced longbow ( $699. )
had lots of handshock, the other one ( 999. ) wasn't bad.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

buckrunt said:


> A mathews dealer in this area had an open house 2 years ago and they
> had 1 recurve and 2 longbows by mathews.
> Didn't try the recurve but lower priced longbow ( $699. )
> had lots of handshock, the other one ( 999. ) wasn't bad.


Hmm...don't know about Matthews traditional line, but it seems like I'm getting the impression that much better performance can be gotten from other bowyers/manufacturers and for a much more reasonable price...


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

alanraw said:


> Hmm...don't know about Matthews traditional line, but it seems like I'm getting the impression that much better performance can be gotten from other bowyers/manufacturers and for a much more reasonable price...


Sounds like a bash to me, forming an opinion on the basis of one post?

Whole line of posts is neg. I think we should support ANY manufacturer that will take the time AND money to produce a trad bow. They can get nothing but better with time. And we all complain about Hoyt's bad customer service with Oly bows(at least I do ) when they won't handle bad Liimbs, Have risors that won't hold the limbs in place, take 6+ months to deliver product...Should I go on?
Tone of posts was neg and if you can't see it ....oh well


----------



## Quail Hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

Well Rob,

Thanks for bringing such a positive light to this thread.

Mike


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ROB B said:


> Sounds like a bash to me, forming an opinion on the basis of one post?
> 
> Whole line of posts is neg. I think we should support ANY manufacturer that will take the time AND money to produce a trad bow. They can get nothing but better with time. And we all complain about Hoyt's bad customer service with Oly bows(at least I do ) when they won't handle bad Liimbs, Have risors that won't hold the limbs in place, take 6+ months to deliver product...Should I go on?
> Tone of posts was neg and if you can't see it ....oh well


Now before I respond to your comments, let me offer a disclaimer: I am not continuing this discussion with the intention of being anal-retentive, nor am I simply attempting to prove myself as being "right", nor am I merely arguing semantics.

Now with that being said, let me go back to what I wrote. I specifically stated that _"I am getting the impression..." _I cannot make any definitive statements, especially considering the fact that I have never shot a Matthews traditional offering, but had I done so, I would be in a better position to be able to at least say "It is my opinion that Matthews tradtional bows are _______ ." I can take what someone else says into consideration, but there still exists the possibility that if *I* were to shoot a Matthews, I might find it to be the greatest thing since sliced bread, so as far as "bashing" coming from my mouth or my considering anything anyone else has posted as being "bashing"...I really don't see the logic behind it. Merely subjective opinion.

Now as far as the issue of your comment stating that "we should support ANY manufacturer that will take the time AND money to produce a trad bow" is concerned...well, let me answer your question with a question. Do you think that any bowyer/manufacturer that is producing a product that 

A. Performs poorly

B. Performs well, yet not as well as other products that can be gotten at a lower price 

C. Is not offering custom options that other bowyers/manufacturers are offering while also offering them at a lower price

automatically deserves our support? I'm just curious as to the underlying meaning of your comment. And as far them only getting better with time goes...well...I'm strongly inclined to believe that most people are probably going to go with the bowyer/manufacturer that is already offering something better...in the present.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm happy to see a big name in the compound world offer bows because it will most likely bring more shooters over to this side of the sport, simply due to the name.

I seriously doubt Matthews is getting into this side of the sport to loose money--business is business.

I shot one or two of the deflex/reflex longbows. I've shot more expensive bows that (IMO) didn't shoot as good, and cheaper bows that (IMO) shot better. You can spend a lot more or a lot less, and you can get a better or worse shooter either way.

I doubt they will give the custom bowyers much if any competition--but again, should bring some over from the "other" side of the sport just because of name recognition.

I don't see me owning one, but I'm happy for them.

Chad


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*Wow did I touch a nerve!*

Ok, got some of the response i expected.

First of all,First post accused them of JUmping on the band wagon, very positive yeah?

Then Viper made a point that they were copies of the old Sky. I don't think so I had the old sky's and was not impressed. But OK

Then buying out a failing company(not due to fault, don't put words in my mouth) is not worth a hill of beans

Now we confirm buying Sky, but nothing special and kick them for slow R&D( still better than Hoyt's delivery times:embara

I stated I believed quality would be there, Having one for everyone to bash me was aimed at the compound crowd(had to be there 5 yrs ago when I had first around here)

And so we get to bashing me for making a point.
product quality will decide if sales continue,..I think Black Widows are overpriced,Most Hoyts are too. MY OPINION

Lbr put it more politically correct than I, Thank you, I was attacking noone just pointing out that as long as Mathews is going to try to support our chioce of bow, We could give them a chance to improve before we cut them down. The market place will decide if they stay, get a good bow or get out of the line. I hope for our sake they succeed so other manufactor's have competition 

As most of you can guess I have no love for Hoyt, Mainly because of poor customer service, My right. But I will not suggest they get out of business because of it ! I would hope they can improve and win me over again.

Sorry some don't understand tongue in cheek, I will rein it in.

Rob


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I did also hear that Matthews was going to start an oil refining business and open up a chain of gas stations - Just kidding Rob

I think I started a good one here

Chad - I'm still thinking about that Check-Mate (falcon-hunter-hunter-falcon)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

LBR made a good point in getting more compound shooters to give trad a try, but i dont think ill ever own the mathews. nothing against them, but i feel their prices are a bit much, there are some great longbows for much much less $$$


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I think the problem with the Mathews sticks, is the price. If I'm not mistaken, aren't they in the $600-700 range? Most other big name companies have "starter" bows at "starter" prices. If I was tempted to shoot on the other side of the fence, I wouldn't want to drop that kind of money to try something. They are nice looking bow though.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

ROB B said:


> Sounds like a bash to me, forming an opinion on the basis of one post?
> 
> Whole line of posts is neg. I think we should support ANY manufacturer that will take the time AND money to produce a trad bow. They can get nothing but better with time. And we all complain about Hoyt's bad customer service with Oly bows(at least I do ) when they won't handle bad Liimbs, Have risors that won't hold the limbs in place, take 6+ months to deliver product...Should I go on?
> Tone of posts was neg and if you can't see it ....oh well


Ok,you want a bash,no problem.
Their as much as 3 times the price of another cheap knock off of the same bow (Samick) but they don't perform as well.
I shoot the Samick and I've shot the Mathews.
The Samick is a better bow,and not just on price either.
Where I live the Mathews is over $1200,the Samick is $380,,,
Work it out.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I take back what I said, they start at $800 U.S.


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

LBR said:


> I'm happy to see a big name in the compound world offer bows because it will most likely bring more shooters over to this side of the sport, simply due to the name.
> 
> I seriously doubt Matthews is getting into this side of the sport to loose money--business is business.
> 
> ...


Chad,

I think you're right on the money. Let all the compound companies make recurves and longbows, in the end it will only help our sport. 

I just hope they put some money on their marketing campaign. That will generate more traditional awareness and force competitors to do the same.

J


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

Jack NZ said:


> Ok,you want a bash,no problem.
> Their as much as 3 times the price of another cheap knock off of the same bow (Samick) but they don't perform as well.
> I shoot the Samick and I've shot the Mathews.
> The Samick is a better bow,and not just on price either.
> ...


 Not to get into a p$#@#ing match, but here Samick is cheap imitation of a bow. I think Black Widow is the one that is over priced.:zip::wink:
I have seen a lot of custom bows that looked and shot worse for a lot more than $800.
My point AGAIN was to let the market play out, and it will never hurt TRAD to have a large company such as Mathews build a Bow for us.

One observation.....would it be so neg about price if it was Bowtech instead of Mathews? Hmmmmm?????


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ROB B said:


> Not to get into a p$#@#ing match, but here Samick is cheap imitation of a bow. I think Black Widow is the one that is over priced.:zip::wink:
> I have seen a lot of custom bows that looked and shot worse for a lot more than $800.
> My point AGAIN was to let the market play out, and it will never hurt TRAD to have a large company such as Mathews build a Bow for us.
> 
> One observation.....would it be so neg about price if it was Bowtech instead of Mathews? Hmmmmm?????


Building a bow for *US????????????* Umm, unless I'm mistaken, pretty much any manufacturer of ANY product is out there to make a profit for _themselves_, not necessarily to do the public a "favor."

As far as whether or not it would be so negative about price if it were Bowtech (or any other manufacturer), I get the feeling that there may not have been so many gripes if the corresponding performance by the bows was there---I think that may be why so many guys out there are willing to pay so much for Black Widows: they pay the price because Black Widow (in their opinion) delivers the performance.


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

I get the feeling that there may not have been so many gripes if the corresponding performance by the bows was there---I think that may be why so many guys out there are willing to pay so much for Black Widows: they pay the price because Black Widow (in their opinion) delivers the performance.[/QUOTE]

I am sure you will find Mathews buyers who wll brag about the performance and shootability of thier new bows. To SOME people price equals quality, just as to SOME people it is important to believe that the lesser priced bows are better. It is my finding that if a bow performs better it is right up there in price, Why would anyone give away the farm? As you state NOBODY is giving us something for nothing,And there is some validity to the idea that if you don't think your product is worth something noone else will either


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

alanraw said:


> Building a bow for *US????????????* Umm, unless I'm mistaken, pretty much any manufacturer of ANY product is out there to make a profit for _themselves_, not necessarily to do the public a "favor."
> 
> As far as whether or not it would be so negative about price if it were Bowtech (or any other manufacturer), I get the feeling that there may not have been so many gripes if the corresponding performance by the bows was there---I think that may be why so many guys out there are willing to pay so much for Black Widows: they pay the price because Black Widow (in their opinion) delivers the performance.



thank you sir for posting that,,, plus blackwidow never turned its back on
me like Mike Palmer, John fazio, & Jimmy taylor all once did,,,, overpriced? I sometimes wonder why trad bows cost as much as 2000.00 (acx) now and why was my 1465.00 all bacote shafer so damn slow? or my 1275.00 ballistik so un stable and finiky, yeah I'll take my 960.00 blackwidow that shoots like an absolute dream... finally I got what I paid for and saved some dough too...

as far as mathews making trad bows,,, all for it! its america people shoot whatever you want, live how you want, and pay your taxes.. 

everybody in this world is making money or wants something from us including mathews,,,,,I don't want one but at least they noticed us standing to the side and offered something"""" WAIT wait wait the same as that Dalaa bowcompany did..


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Tajue17 said:


> thank you sir for posting that,,, plus blackwidow never turned its back on
> me like Mike Palmer, John fazio, & Jimmy taylor all once did,,,, overpriced? I sometimes wonder why trad bows cost as much as 2000.00 (acx) now and why was my 1465.00 all bacote shafer so damn slow? or my 1275.00 ballistik so un stable and finiky, yeah I'll take my 960.00 blackwidow that shoots like an absolute dream... finally I got what I paid for and saved some dough too...
> 
> as far as mathews making trad bows,,, all for it! its america people shoot whatever you want, live how you want, and pay your taxes..
> ...


Hey man, no need for thanks---I just called it how I saw it. And as I stated, contrary to Rob's statements and as you just proved, I seriously doubt anyone would have any issue with the price of Matthew's offerings were the corresponding performance there. 

It's funny...I recently acquired two new bows, a Chek-mate recurve and a Sentman Strikeforce, and judging from the cost of Matthews' recurve and longbows ($799.00, $899.00, and $999.00, respectively), viewing some of the statements made by a few of the people who had shot them, and then comparing the cost---and performance---of the two new bows I recently received, I wonder whether or not Matthews is going to price themselves out of the market...

After having played with my new Chek-Mate, all I can say is: _NOW_ I understand _why_ everyone raves about what a great bow it is at such a reasonable price (Thanks Chad!). Can Matthews' Eagle recurve outperform a Chek-Mate Hunter II? If not, can Matthews' justify their lone recurve being more than twice the price (and nowhere _near_ as pretty:wink as the Chek-Mate? I'm strongly inclined to doubt that Matthews' longbows can outshoot any of Gary Sentman's bows (and anyone who's shot a Moosejaw or even an older Sentman knows _exactly_ what I'm talking about!)...

At any rate, as you and LBR stated, yeah, it's a good thing that a major (primarily compound) manufacturer is offering a traditional line, and yes, it may draw newcomers away from the wheelie bows, but...I just wonder whether or not their pricing was a wise decision...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

:happy1: epsi:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I wont buy or shoot anything made by Mathews. If not for the fact they have multiple page adds in EVERY magazine out there, and dumps hordes of money out to get pros to shoot their bows, their bows wouldnt cost half what they do. Way over priced, over rated IMO. But some people just have to have what "Billy Bob" shoots on tv.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

The bottom line is, that IF the Matthews bows are competitive both performance and price wise they will sell. If not, they will go away.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

zillla said:


> The bottom line is, that IF the Matthews bows are competitive both performance and price wise they will sell. If not, they will go away.


Well said.


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

The Mathews Heritage got me in trad archery. I was at the bowshop getting my compound tuned when i noticed the Heritage on the wall. The owner asked if I would like to shoot the bow while he worked on mine. He gave me a 5 min trad shooting lesson. After a hour of shooting the bowshop owner had to pry the bow away from me.. I then ordered a bow. So you can thank Mathews for getting another person into trad hunting. As for cheaper bows shooting better, I shot some of the cheaper bows. I was much happier with my Heritage. Mathews hires Americans to make American products so bash'em all you want, if you don't like their bows then don't shoot'em.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Well it never hurts to have another Confound Device company realizing there is a market for traditional bows. I don't know Matt McPherson personally, but I understand he's a pretty cool guy. I've never shot one so won't post any such data. Time and the market will tell how good they are and if they are accpeted oveall. Now I don't mind bashing compound bows, but I'll wait for a different thread :zip:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

you had a five minute training session followed by an hour flingin some arrows, when did you try all these "cheaper" bows? An hour makes you an expert? 99% of trad bows are American made. If you want to shoot a Mathews, fine. Just dont try to convince us its the greatest thing since sliced bread, there are much better offerings out there.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ruchak said:


> The Mathews Heritage got me in trad archery. I was at the bowshop getting my compound tuned when i noticed the Heritage on the wall. The owner asked if I would like to shoot the bow while he worked on mine. He gave me a 5 min trad shooting lesson. After a hour of shooting the bowshop owner had to pry the bow away from me.. I then ordered a bow. So you can thank Mathews for getting another person into trad hunting. As for cheaper bows shooting better, I shot some of the cheaper bows. I was much happier with my Heritage. * Mathews hires Americans to make American products so bash'em all you want, if you don't like their bows then don.'t shoot'em*


Here we go with the bashing (insert word equivalent to "fecal matter" of your choice here) foolishness again. Geez...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

trapperDave said:


> you had a five minute training session followed by an hour flingin some arrows, when did you try all these "cheaper" bows? An hour makes you an expert? 99% of trad bows are American made. If you want to shoot a Mathews, fine. *Just dont try to convince us its the greatest thing since sliced bread, there are much better offerings out there*.


You know what's funny? I just looked at the bows you had listed and I get the impression you a fan of older Ben Pearson recurves. Isn't it absolutely AMAZING how companies can attempt to charge $800-$900-$1000 and beyond for some recurve or longbow that they claim is all hellafied awesome yet a guy or gal can easily go on eBay---or even to a _garage sale_---and pick up a 20-30-40 year or older Ben Pearson, Damon Howatt, Fred Bear, or other traditional recurve or longbow and get an equal or greater amount of performance, learning experiences, and just overall _shooting pleasure_---for pretty much _pennies_ compared to what some of these companies are charging? Absolutely *AMAZING*!


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

I have to agree with that. I just bought a like new, Howard Hill Big 5, Ebony Riser, elk wrap, elk antler overlays, clear glass. Lists for near $600.00 for that stuff and I bought it for $350.00. One of my best shooting recurves is a 1958 Tri-State Jaguar, bought for less than $50.00 on Ebay. Price is not a good indicator of overall quality/shootability. Matter of fact, it is a very poor indicator. That's why so many are for sale at several hundred dollars off the original price. 

If one is going to pay $1000.00 for a bow, then one should have done a lot of homework regarding said weapon. Apparently, that's not always the case.
As long as we think money can buy the best, it will continue, and we will get some great Ebay bargains 8^). The best bow for you is the one you shoot the best. A price tag can't guarantee that. A trip to Denton Hill would be a good start to find that just right bow. You have to shoot em'.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

retro-grouch said:


> Matthews saw $$$ in the trad market. If the classic/traditional market had not experienced a re-surgance, they would not have given it a second thought.
> 
> Bear pretty much did the same thing.
> 
> Martin/Howatt was one of the few who continued to build trad. bows when stickbows weren't cool.


Indeed, and the very reason that I stick with Martin. They also give you good support when things go wrong.

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

Trapperdave your reasoning is interesting. A bow company takes out a 2 page ad in a magazine. For this reason you will not shoot their bow. Good for you. Stick it to the man. I'm not trying to convince anybody to shoot anything, I'm just wondering why all the pent up rage towards Mathews? Did Matt McPherson break into your house and steal all your dungeons and dragons stuff? Did he give you a wedgie in high school? Anyhoo, shoot what you want and I'll shoot my overpriced "junk".


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ruchak said:


> Trapperdave your reasoning is interesting. A bow company takes out a 2 page ad in a magazine. For this reason you will not shoot their bow. Good for you. Stick it to the man. I'm not trying to convince anybody to shoot anything, I'm just wondering why all the pent up rage towards Mathews? Did Matt McPherson break into your house and steal all your dungeons and dragons stuff? Did he give you a wedgie in high school? Anyhoo, shoot what you want and I'll shoot my overpriced "junk".


I think his reasoning is patently obvious. Go back and read post #35 please.


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

Dear alanraw, 
Did you read entry #28? It seems the primary reason for the intense hatred of Mathews(best bow company in the entire world), are that they (Mathews 'best bow company in the entire world') have pretty 2 page ads and that Billy Bob on tv also shoot Mathews products. The price issue wasn't raise until the second post. Thus the primary factor of the hatred would be that Mathews is highly known and recognized for quality compound bows thoughout the archery world. trapperdave cannot believe that a compound bow company would dare manufactor a bow of high quality and charge a price for that quality. I've shot Martins,Bears and even a black widow and I liked my Mathews better. I've never shot a checkmate, but I know that Mathews is better looking bow by far. Heritage= Selma Hayek checkmate= Helga "from American Gladiators".


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been flingin arrows for over 30 years. Mathews is just selling what others developed. IF....IF.....IF they didnt have that 2 page add in EVERY outdoor magazine and IF they didnt have to pay pro shooters to hold their bows and make people like you think you just have to have one too.....you could get one for a fraction of the price. That Mathews label IS NOT going to make you a better shot, nor impress those in the know. IF you read my post, you will note I said you could shoot whatever YOU want, I really dont care.....in fact I get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ruchak said:


> Dear alanraw,
> Did you read entry #28? It seems the primary reason for the intense hatred of Mathews(best bow company in the entire world), are that they (Mathews 'best bow company in the entire world') have pretty 2 page ads and that Billy Bob on tv also shoot Mathews products. The price issue wasn't raise until the second post. Thus the primary factor of the hatred would be that Mathews is highly known and recognized for quality compound bows thoughout the archery world. trapperdave cannot believe that a compound bow company would dare manufactor a bow of high quality and charge a price for that quality. I've shot Martins,Bears and even a black widow and I liked my Mathews better. I've never shot a checkmate, but I know that Mathews is better looking bow by far. Heritage= Selma Hayek checkmate= Helga "from American Gladiators".


First of all, I'm not sure that I would go so far as to call someone's having issues with the marketing practices a company engages in as "hatred" (how does one hate an inanimate entity like a corporation), although I perfectly understand _why_ it may cause an individual to be less than open to the idea of using their product, and that is their prerogative and even more importantly, that is their right. 

Your contention that _"the primary factor of the hatred would be that Mathews is highly known and recognized for quality compound bows thoughout the archery world"_...umm, maybe it's just me, but aren't companies that put out high quality products usually respected and admired? And taking into consideration that many people who shoot traditional don't really mess with compounds (although there are some that do both), why would a trad shooter care less about Matthews' being one of the premier compound manufacturers? 

You further state: _"trapperdave cannot believe that a compound bow company would dare manufactor a bow of high quality and charge a price for that quality."_ There are a number of bow manufacturers like Martin, Fred Bear, PSE, and others that offer both compounds and traditional bows. Martin is my favorite example in that they not only offer both types of bows but they offer traditional bows that perform excellently at a reasonable price. I noticed that the Matthews Eagle recurve is priced at $999.00. Can that bow outperform the Martin (Howatt) Hunter, the recurve that has pretty much set the standard for recurves for decades---and costs about half the price of the Matthews? If you can get some comparative info on FPS speed, smoothness of draw, and overall shooting pleasure between the Martin and the Matthews, please let me know. 

You also state _"I've never shot a checkmate, but I know that Mathews is better looking bow by far."_ Hmm...
Matthews eagle recurve: $999.00. 
Chek-Mate Hunter II: $465.00. Extra limbs for Chek-Mate Hunter II: $225.00.
Matthews one-piece for $999.00. Chek-Mate takedown with a pair of extra limbs for $690.00. Which is the better value? Hmm...Gimme a minute---I'm gonna have to think about that one. I _am_ kinda slow sometimes, ya know...

If you like your Matthews better than any other bow out there, then that's great! But again, the issues raised concerning the products Matthews offers aren't based on your personal opinion on what you like best---it's an issue of being able to get something that can perform better and a much more reasonable price...


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

just FYI, I am into compounds too, not nearly as much now days but thats just my personal evolution.

Alan, I too LOVE Martin bows(compounds) I have owned a few  From my target days in the late 80's shootin a Firecat poppin way more spots than not,to the Tracer II I still tote to the woods occassionally when I am bent on gettin somethin in the freezer.


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

alanraw said:


> First of all, I'm not sure that I would go so far as to call someone's having issues with the marketing practices a company engages in as "hatred" (how does one hate an inanimate entity like a corporation), although I perfectly understand _why_ it may cause an individual to be less than open to the idea of using their product, and that is their prerogative and even more importantly, that is their right.
> 
> Your contention that _"the primary factor of the hatred would be that Mathews is highly known and recognized for quality compound bows thoughout the archery world"_...umm, maybe it's just me, but aren't companies that put out high quality products usually respected and admired? And taking into consideration that many people who shoot traditional don't really mess with compounds (although there are some that do both), why would a trad shooter care less about Matthews' being one of the premier compound manufacturers?
> 
> ...


$465.00 for a checkmate? I can get a better performing Bear Supermag for over a hundred less. Boy, checkmate overcharges for their underperforming bow. Checkmate is not really a "value". Extra limbs? Mathews are made well enough not to warrant a backup pair, silly goose.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ruchak said:


> $465.00 for a checkmate? I can get a better performing Bear Supermag for over a hundred less. Boy, checkmate overcharges for their underperforming bow. Checkmate is not really a "value". Extra limbs? Mathews are made well enough not to warrant a backup pair, silly goose.


You stated in a previous post that you've never shot a Chek-Mate so how would you know whether or not that brand performs well? I guess that the "underperformance" of Chek-Mate bows is the reason that so many guys here at Archery Talk own them and give them such rave reviews and some even rate them as being on a par with Black Widows. And the fact that someone can get a Bear Supermag for even less proves the point that pretty much everyone here has been trying to make: there are better things that can be gotten more cheaply. And by the way, most people buy extra pairs of limbs for their bows so they can change poundage, not get a pair in the same poundage due to fear of limb failure.


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

alanraw said:


> You stated in a previous post that you've never shot a Chek-Mate so how would you know whether or not that brand performs well? I guess that the "underperformance" of Chek-Mate bows is the reason that so many guys here at Archery Talk own them and give them such rave reviews and some even rate them as being on a par with Black Widows. And the fact that someone can get a Bear Supermag for even less proves the point that pretty much everyone here has been trying to make: there are better things that can be gotten more cheaply. And by the way, most people buy extra pairs of limbs for their bows so they can change poundage, not get a pair in the same poundage due to fear of limb failure.


It called sarcasm alan, whatever bow you shoot I can argue with you about it(not that it makes any difference). Kind of like what you and trapperdan like to do.


----------



## NOX (Mar 1, 2007)

I have shot the longbow....., looks like a piano from the finish.......

Shoots okay, lots more hand shock than my Roy Hall bow.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ruchak said:


> It called sarcasm alan, whatever bow you shoot I can argue with you about it(not that it makes any difference). Kind of like what you and trapperdan like to do.


Oh, _SARCASM!_ Ahh, ok. Now I get it. Like I said, I'm a little slow sometimes. But there's something in your post that has me a little confused---the part that alludes to a claim that I would "argue" with you about what bow you choose to buy or shoot. You know, not even once did I make a claim to the effect of:

"I think you're stupid for buying a Matthews."

"I think you're stupid for shooting a Matthews."

"I think you wasted your money on a Matthews."

Even though I _personally_ feel that better quality and value can be found elsewhere, if you decide to spend *your* money on _anything_---I seriously doubt that you'd ever hear me say anything about it, unless it was being used to harm someone else. Not my place to insult or ridicule and I don't think I've said anything that would cause anyone to extrapolate that meaning from my comments...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the mathews one piece recurve is $999????? holy smokes. 
i havent shot it either, but at that price ill bet im not interested. how much better can one recurve truly be? the bows i own are perfroming as well as any trad gear ive shot, and i havent paid even half of that for any one of them...


----------



## 4RCH4NG3L (May 24, 2008)

LBR said:


> I doubt they will give the custom bowyers much if any competition--but again, should bring some over from the "other" side of the sport just because of name recognition.
> 
> I don't see me owning one, but I'm happy for them.
> 
> Chad


Let me preface this by saying that although I do greatly admire the craftsmanship of your bows, as well as your ability to shoot without pins and peeps, and although I am an owner of a 06 Mathews Switchback XT and someone who hasn't shot 'instinctual', since my arrows had suction cups, my Gi Joe was my 3-D target and my parents living room stairs was my treestand, I am someone who has been a diehard flyfisherman for the last 35 years.
My point ? 
Be very careful of what you ask for. You just might get it and it's not always what you think it was going to be. I don't know that some of you realize just how good you have it right now. These may well in fact, be your 'Good ol days'.
Take flyfishing. Back in the day, flyfishing was were you are now. The big reel companies were, Orvis,Hardy,Scientific Angler, and for less money, Pfleuger and for a LOT more money, Bogdan, Seamaster and Able etc.
Rods? Orvis, Sage, and the split bamboo cane specialist etc.
A small cottage industry, _but a very adequate one!_
Then......Robert Redford convinced Norman Maclean's widow to allow him to hire Brad Pitt, Craig Scheffer and Tom Skerritt and make her husbands book "A River Runs Through It", into a major motion picture.
'Happy Days are here at last', you might think ?
Not by a long shot my friends.
Yes, rod&reel, line and accessories companies, started popping up like like chicken pox on a 10 yr old, more selection, better engineering and cheaper prices once the competition kicked in.
The downside that came with all these yuppy converts?
That nice stretch of good trout water that you used to be able to fish alone? Forget it. If you don't get there at least a few hours before the hatch comes off and you don't mind fishing elbow to elbow with 'Tad', you may as well take up...dare I say?....bass fishing.
And those sacred hunting grounds you enjoy all to yourself ?
You better get there and fill your tag before 'Tad' shows up.
Some of you might welcome a 'boom' in your industry and maybe I am old fashioned, but for me, I remember getting very adequate equipment and enjoying my sport a lot more before the 'boom', if you will.
Thanks for reading this and take care.-Scottie


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

ruchak, I'm just curious--why the slams against Chek-Mate? Not to mention the false statements made against them........

Scottie, I see your point but I don't think there's a chance of it happening. There are VERY few places that allow hunting only with traditional gear--we generally have to compete with compounds, and in some places muzzleloaders and crossbows, for hunting spots.

Sure, some folks take up the sport because they think it's "cool", but those don't last.

There's been gobs of bowyers popping up for the last several years--some make it, some don't. There's still plenty that have withstood the test of time (like Chek-Mate, who has been in business for over 35 years under the same ownership). The sport has been growing a lot over the past 10 years or so, but I haven't seen that have an effect on hunting. I have seen more folks showing up for traditional tournaments, but that's a good thing.


Chad


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

LBR said:


> ruchak, I'm just curious--why the slams against Chek-Mate? Not to mention the false statements made against them........
> 
> 
> There's been gobs of bowyers popping up for the last several years--some make it, some don't. There's still plenty that have withstood the test of time (like Chek-Mate, who has been in business for over 35 years under the same ownership).



I think I pissed someone off with providing the facts about which company might be providing a better value for a cheaper price, Chad. ALTHOUGH---if someone decides they want to spend $1,000.00 on a Matthews and *they* feel they got a good deal and they are happy with it, then it's all good to me:wink:

By the way, I got my Chek-Mate last week---70#@30", 64" AMO, bocote and shedua riser with shedua limb core and bocote veneers---AWESOME bow with AWESOME speed and smoothness of draw and NO handshock. I would be the *FIRST* to vouch for Chek-Mate as far as offering an excellent bow for a relatively inexpensive price and I know lots of other Chek-Mate owners here at Archery Talk and elsewhere would agree. I might be hitting you up for a spare pair of lower poundage limbs soon:wink:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Kinda' figured CM was just an innocent bystander/convenient victim, but wanted the source to confirm it. Seems I ask questions that are too hard to answer lately.......oh well.

Glad you got it, and glad you like it! That is a dang pretty bow--especially for a cheap, substandard, non "world class", made in somebody's garage, no tillered.....................

Chad


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

LBR said:


> Kinda' figured CM was just an innocent bystander/convenient victim, but wanted the source to confirm it. Seems I ask questions that are too hard to answer lately.......oh well.
> 
> Glad you got it, and glad you like it! That is a dang pretty bow--especially for a cheap, substandard, non "world class", made in somebody's garage, no tillered.....................
> 
> Chad


I guess some people are too stupid to understand the word sarcasm. Its not worth arguing with "know it alls". What does CM stand for? Cheap Materials? Mathews #1


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

All this thread has proved is the trad world is as full of close minded people as the compound world.
What right do we have to critisise anyone for buying what ever bow they please? Why is it a personal opinion of one person is more valuable than another's? 



Yes Sir, bashing is not only a compound trait



:wink::embara::tongue:


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

ROB B said:


> All this thread has proved is the trad world is as full of close minded people as the compound world.
> What right do we have to critisise anyone for buying what ever bow they please? Why is it a personal opinion of one person is more valuable than another's?
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that the truth.


----------



## Hardhed (Jan 31, 2007)

I personally like the martin savannah and hill bows, but i don't plan to live anyone else's life, so whatever they like, I like for them.

I'll add, if we were all actually here in person, we'd be a bunch of people with a lot in common-


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Hardhed said:


> I personally like the martin savannah and hill bows, *but i don't plan to live anyone else's life, so whatever they like, I like for them.*
> 
> I'll add, if we were all actually here in person, we'd be a bunch of people with a lot in common-


THERE YA GO! I don't know what in the *HELL* ROB B is talking about with his statement about someone "bashing" someone else for their choice of bow---quite frankly, the only "bashing" I've seen on this thread is my being bashed for liking Chek-Mate. If someone is happy with their bow then I am happy for them---regardless of what they paid for it:wink:


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

*US Employment!*

Look at it from this point of view! 

Mathews is keeping American's working, they need to get their price down so they can keep these guys working well into the future. So what's wrong w/ keeping these guy's working?


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

alanraw said:


> THERE YA GO! I don't know what in the *HELL* ROB B is talking about with his statement about someone "bashing" someone else for their choice of bow---quite frankly, the only "bashing" I've seen on this thread is my being bashed for liking Chek-Mate. If someone is happy with their bow then I am happy for them---regardless of what they paid for it:wink:


#1 I'm not bashing Checkmate , I'm being sarcastic. I'm just posting like you and trapperdan. I really couldn't care less what you think. I thought it was funny when I began posting that I could get a bow for a better value than yours (Bear vs Checkmate) , you got all depressed and defensive that I thought your bow was inferior to a Bear, God forbid , someone doesn't see it your way. Its funny that you like to dish it out , but that you can't take it. If you were happy for someone that got into trad archery and bought their first trad bow, then you wouldn't go on and on (like an old lady with nothing else to talk about) telling them their bow isn't worth the money they paid. The proper comment would be " Hey Ruchak, how do you like that bow you bought? since I never shot one." Instead I have to listen to the ramblings of a "know it all" about how great of a value their bow is and how overpriced and worthless mine is (even though you never touched a Mathews. Like I said I really couldn't care less and I thought it would be funny to give you your own medicine. Guess what? You can't take it without getting all teary:cry eyed because the evil Ruchak made fun of your bow. Grow up.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

ruchak said:


> #1 I'm not bashing Checkmate , I'm being sarcastic. I'm just posting like you and trapperdan. I really couldn't care less what you think. *I thought it was funny when I began posting that I could get a bow for a better value than yours (Bear vs Checkmate) , you got all depressed and defensive that I thought your bow was inferior to a Bear*, God forbid , someone doesn't see it your way. Its funny that you like to dish it out , but that you can't take it. *If you were happy for someone that got into trad archery and bought their first trad bow, then you wouldn't go on and on (like an old lady with nothing else to talk about) telling them their bow isn't worth the money they paid. * The proper comment would be " Hey Ruchak, how do you like that bow you bought? since I never shot one." *Instead I have to listen to the ramblings of a "know it all" about how great of a value their bow is and how overpriced and worthless mine is* (even though you never touched a Mathews. Like I said I really couldn't care less and I thought it would be funny to give you your own medicine. Guess what? *You can't take it without getting all teary:cry eyed because the evil Ruchak made fun of your bow.* Grow up.


1.) If you read post #45, I stated: "And the fact that someone can get a Bear Supermag for even less proves the point that pretty much everyone here has been trying to make: there are better things that can be gotten more cheaply." No getting depressed and defensive here---you just proved the point that everyone here was trying to make.

2.) If you notice many of the comments that I make to newer traditional shooters, I _am_ happy when someone gets into traditional archery, I am more than happy to give what advice I can, and you have NEVER (and never will) seen me tell anyone that their bow is "overpriced junk." I haven't said it in this thread nor have I said it anywhere else, nor would I ever do so. That's their money and their choice---the only thing you _might_ hear me tell a new shooter is to get something cheap just to be able to get out there and fling some arrows, and then after you've shot a few different types and get an idea of what you want, _then_ you can shell out the big bucks.

3.) I never claimed to be a know it all and will readily admit it, but yes, I do feel that Chek-Mates are an excellent value, considering price and performance. As far as the Matthews goes, all I said was that I personally feel that better quality and value can be gotten elsewhere. Not even once did you hear me claim your Matthews was "worthless." You decided to buy it. You paid the bill. You determine whether or not it was "worth it."

4.) Making fun of my bow? As far as I'm concerned, the only "fun" that's going to be "made" with my bow is when I take it out for some target practice and blast some shafts downrange in speedy, smooth-drawing, stack-free, quiet, and _inexpensive_ Chek-Mate style:wink: And yes ruchak, you _did_ cause me to become teary-eyed---I'm becoming teary-eyed from your absolutely HILARIOUS attempts to make it appear as though I bashed Matthews when my posts will show that no such thing ever occurred. Teary-eyed? More like teary-eyed with hysterical laughter! *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

get my name right...its trapperDAVE


----------

